# Travel in India



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody travelled to India lately :?: If so what anti Malaria medication did you take and were there any side effects.

Regards

Don


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Don,
We visited Goa and Southern India a couple of years ago and loved it.
The Malaria medication was prescribed by our GP and I am sorry I don't recall the name of it but we were fine and did not have any side effects from it.
I seem to recall we started the course prior to the visit and had to continue taking them on our return for a short period.
Loved the trip,especially our 4 hour train journey to the South!

Val


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Don,
I went to India and Nepal a few times in the 70's and 80's.
The maleria pills I had were weekly ones you still had to take them a month before and after the trip. Gin and Tonic was invented for this,but you have to drink a helluva lot!
Other things to remember is to be scrupuluosly clean to the pint of obsession take a piece of soap with youall the time in a small tin and wash before and after eating and especially when you have been to the loo. You WILL get Delhi Belly the best cure is Collis Browns tablets the liquid was known as Indian Brandy. Imodium if you are bunged up and wash and peel all fruit and veg. Fruit is also good if you are bunged up.
A traditional way of treating the squitters is to have a plate of plain boiled rice with a raw onion chopped into it eat as much as you can and follow with a natural yoghurt,works a treat.
Have a wonderful trip it is a truly fascinating country.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi Don,

Have a look here gives you the lowdown http://www.travelpharm.com/index.cfm/malaria/About.Malarials
Have been to India and the East several times, Have had the daily tablets and the weekly ones none of which have had any side-effect on me.
Just enjoy, 
PS I caught my Delhi Belly from a swimming pool I reckon.

Phil J


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don,

Came back from India; Delhi, Agra, Udaipur, Jodhpur etc, so called triangle last month. Low malaria risk but we both took one Malarone tablet every evening and as Bigfoot says; sometime before and after. No side effects. They were quite expensive but shopping around pays off. Some of our group did not bother and were lucky, last I heard. The ones from the Doctor were cheaper but were quoted as having some side effects that were relevant (psoriasis in my case). 

Gerard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the input.

Gerald you are the second person to recommend "Malarone". I wonder if you did the same trip as we are planning for our 50th wedding anniversary. It's a tour with Great Rail Journeys. See http://www.greatrail.com/tours/indias-palace-on-wheels-2009.aspx

The trip starts on the 23rd November so we have plenty of time to get sorted and also get my neck into shape.

Don


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Have spend quite a lot of time (about six months) in India spread over three long trips. I always take doxycycline which is an antibiotic. Take 2 days before travel, one per day and 4 weeks after you come back. Some people find it makes them nauseous but I got around this by taking in the evening after a big meal. It also helps prevent stomach upsets - I've never had Delhi belly.

Hygiene is so important. I use alcohol based hand gel, always use just before eating. I also wipe any damp cups, glasses, cutlery on a paper towel as the water used to rinse them could have come from anywhere.

HH


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*travel to india*

hi
we spent january touring india and we did take malaria tablets which we got on line from travelpharm--very efficient and cheaper.
whether you need them depends on where you are going in india.
i recommend checking out the trip advisor website(my travel bible) which has loads of info if you go onto their india forums
india is a total culture shock but an incredible country to visit---enjoy


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We went to Goa last Christmas. We took Proguanil and Chloroquine.

No side effects and much better than dying from malaria , which it
seems an awful lot of people do !


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don,
Toured southern India two years ago and took the anti malaria tablets prescribed by the doctor but cant remember the name. Had no side effects.
Allthough we toured extensively and ate in various places I did not suffer with Dheli belly, probably as the bugs couldnt compete with the Famous Grouse.
You will love it, but it is a culture shock and be prepared for terrible poverty alongside incredible wealth.
The palace at Mysore is worth a visit if you are in the area. It is ablaze with lights each Sunday evening for three hours and gives you some idea what it must of looked like in the days of the Raj.
Enjoy your trip, you might bump into us as we are thinking of flying to Sri Lanka in late Dec and then going North. 
Tom


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Don,

Have been to India four times in the last five years. On the first three visits took the weekly and daily tablets and at about half way through the trips both my wife and l began to feel ill - stomach cramps, many visits to little room etc, etc. Systems ceased shortly after stopping taking the tablets. 

This last trip didn't take any medication whatsoever, other than consuming a yogurt drink each day ( Lassi - l think that's what it's called )). Guess what, absolutely nothing the whole trip. 

What is also quite interesting is that the half dozen or so German tourists we came across, had all been advised by their GPs, not to take anything, unless travelling to a high risk area at a high risk time of year. In fact their medical people refused to prescribe anything. 

Will we take the medication when we go next year - probably not - but of course it is a personal choice.


philip


----------



## joeturner (Sep 19, 2011)

*Travel Advice*

I like this share because i also have same query as that of Don. I look forward to reviews and opinions of various individuals. Is there still problem of Malaria at present time in India or not ?

----------------------------------------------------------------------
For travel deals visit Flights | Cheap Airlines


----------

